# Alpha kurbel sitzt locker



## jaws90 (5. Februar 2015)

Servus, 
ich bin seit Dezember mehr oder weniger glücklicher Besitzer eines Commencal meta sx HT. 
Letztens ist mir beim Fahren aufgefallen, dass meine Kurbel unrund lief, woraufhin ich den Fehler gesucht habe; Fazit: die Kurbel war locker! 
Nachdem ich die Schraube gelöst hatte, konnte ich problemlos die Kurbel vom ISIS Lager von Hand abziehen, was definitiv nicht sein sollte! Bei genauerem hinsehen ist aufgefallen, dass die Stege/Zähne von der Aufnahme gut angeschlagen waren.

Nun die Frage was man machen sollte. 

Ich habe das Rad seit 3 Monaten, bin 5 mal soft gefahren (in der Zwischenzeit war ich im fahrradfreiem Urlaub) und schon ist die Kurbel hinüber....
Auf den französischen Vertrieb habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr, da ich seit 3 Monaten auf die Schraube, die den Bremszug an der Gabel hält, warte, der gefehlt hatte!!


----------



## Sm0ker (7. Februar 2015)

Hey,

ich kann immer nur dazu raten das Rad immer nochmal komplett zu checken wenn es ankommt. Auch wenn es teilweise aufgebaut kommt und eingestellt wurde. Drehmomente etc. absolut notwendig wenn du mich fragst. Ich habe mit dem support aus Andorra immer positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Versuche doch mal den Hersteller zu kontaktieren. Ich würde mich da nicht auf Mutmaßungen alla "ach die machen doch eh nix stützen". 

Ist jetzt keine große Hilfe, aber kontaktiere den Support und lass es vielleicht noch mal von einer Werkstatt checken was die dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

